# Screens For Heater Etc



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Found Camco screens for the furnace but have not purchased, yet. What screens or 'covers' do you use for water heater and the fridge? Since the camper will be parked outside year round, just wondering what others do.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I used window screen cut to fit the inside of the doors.


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

My concern was the heat and the aluminum screen. By your comment I understand that there is no concern. That's good.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wiscoheels said:


> My concern was the heat and the aluminum screen. By your comment I understand that there is no concern. That's good.


Not 100% true.

There are warnings from the furnace and water heater manufactures not to add screens to the exhaust. More of a CYA thing as there are several vendors that sell add on screens for both the water heater and furnace and I know of no one, that has blamed them for causing issues. That said, I would be careful making your own.


----------

